# Forum About Russia Society  сканворд?

## sperk

Сканворд русская выдумка? Первый раз видел. 
Спасибо

----------


## Zaya

> Первый раз *у**видел*. 
> Спасибо.

----------


## Звездочёт

> Сканворд -- русская выдумка? В первый раз увидел.
> Спасибо

 Точно не знаю, но иногда встречается упоминание, что сканворд, действительно, изобретён в России. Название происходит от слияния слов _скандинавский кроссворд_. Нечто похожее на сканворды сначала встречалось в шведской прессе, поэтому когда появились первые сканворды, их называли шведскими кроссвордами. Однако постепенно слово _шведский_ вытеснило слово _скандинавский_, а затем произошло слияние двух слов (_скандинавский_ и _кроссворд_) в одно [слово].

----------


## sperk

> Originally Posted by sperk  Сканворд -- русская выдумка? В первый раз увидел.
> Спасибо   Точно не знаю, но иногда встречается упоминание, что сканворд, действительно, изобретён в России. Название происходит от слияния слов _скандинавский кроссворд_. Нечто похожее на сканворды сначала встречалось в шведской прессе, поэтому когда появились первые сканворды, их называли шведскими кроссвордами. Однако постепенно слово _шведский_ вытеснило слово _скандинавский_, а затем произошло слияние двух слов (_скандинавский_ и _кроссворд_) в одно [слово].

 Спасибо!

----------


## Ramil

Правда принципиальных отличий от обычного кроссворда я в сканворде не вижу.

----------


## Звездочёт

> Правда принципиальных отличий от обычного кроссворда я в сканворде не вижу.

 Ну, счтается что:
1) слова в сканворде имеют больше пересечений, поэтому сканворды труднее составлять и легче отгадывать;
2) из-за того, что места для вопроса в сканворде мало, вопросы часто задаются в виде одного-двух слов; такие короткие вопросы иногда можно понять неоднозначно, т. е. в отличие от кроссворда, в сканворде нужно ещё догадаться о чём задан вопрос. 
Хотя я соглосен, отличия косметические.

----------

